# can i install SuSE 11 with XP sp2 & Ubuntu 8.04?



## chitvan (Aug 27, 2008)

i have Ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron & win XP sp2 in my system..now i want to try Suse 11,
can i install SuSE 11 without loosing my Ubuntu 8.04?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 27, 2008)

yes, if you want to.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes,provided you have enough free space on your disk.


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 28, 2008)

May i also ask 1 ques.

I have win xp sp2 & Hardy heron. Can i install oensuse11 on ubuntu?

E.g. I have Hardy heron on f: and i want to install opensuse in f: only. I don't want hardy heron. Does opensuse also use ext2 partitions ??

Pls guide me.Thanx.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread maybe useful for you : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 28, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> May i also ask 1 ques.
> 
> I have win xp sp2 & Hardy heron. Can i install oensuse11 on ubuntu?
> 
> ...



Yes ! All linux uses ext 2 /3 and others.. Install in ext3 // Just reformat the Ubuntu partition using SUSE partitioner.. 

SUSE partitioner of DVD is a bit complex . so make sure you get everything right !


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 28, 2008)

I have OpenSUSE 10.3 installed. How can I upgrade it to 11 from Digit's August DVD?


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 28, 2008)

> SUSE partitioner of DVD is a bit complex . so make sure you get everything right !



Any links for learning to partition??

Sorry i haven't saw The Conqueror's post.

Now it's ok.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 28, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> E.g. I have Hardy heron on f: and i want to install opensuse in f: only.


 Wow! awesome, fantastic. You invented drive system for POSIX file system?


----------



## nach (Aug 28, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Wow! awesome, fantastic. You invented drive system for POSIX file system?


ROFLMAO


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Wow! awesome, fantastic. You invented drive system for POSIX file system?


ROFL*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16.png


----------



## coolpcguy (Aug 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I have OpenSUSE 10.3 installed. How can I upgrade it to 11 from Digit's August DVD?


Boo tfrom August DVD, start install, after the agreement, you'll see an option "Update existing installation". Choose that. 
PS: A fresh install would be better.

LOL @Mehulved's reply


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 28, 2008)

Arey yaar, i meant to say that, "because i have Ext2IFS softy installed in my XP".

And therefore i can see ext2 partition on my XP & that is my f:

I don't know much in this open source software world.

Another which i want to ask is how to install mplayer? I downloaded it from net. The file name is Mplayer-1.0rc2.tar.
When i double click it , it asks for unzipping. So how cud i install it??
And does mplayer supports all format??


----------



## coolpcguy (Aug 28, 2008)

use the package manager, System _> Add/remove programs -> Search for Mplayer and click on install


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 29, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Arey yaar, i meant to say that, "because i have Ext2IFS softy installed in my XP".
> 
> And therefore i can see ext2 partition on my XP & that is my f:
> 
> ...


Never search for Linux software on the net.Whatever you need need is available in package manager[Ubuntu has Synaptic package manager].The tar.gz file you have includes the source code of Mplayer.
*help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto


----------



## chitvan (Sep 2, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Yes,provided you have enough free space on your disk.



yes,
i have 15 GB free space for Suse11,
how to install with Ubuntu? 

will new loader come with XP,Suse & Ubuntu options?

where to take care during installation?


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 2, 2008)

^^yes it would automatically recognise the presence of other operating systems. You also get the option of setting the one you want to set as default during installation


----------



## chitvan (Sep 7, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^yes it would automatically recognise the presence of other operating systems. You also get the option of setting the one you want to set as default during installation



ya thanx


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

chitvan said:


> yes,
> i have 15 GB free space for Suse11,
> how to install with Ubuntu?
> 
> ...



Always take care while partioning!!
Even if openSUSE doesnt recognise other OS,then dont worry. It is just a matter of adding the entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
You go ahead and install openSUSE and then take it from there.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

I am fully new to it noob
will install first time ( linux )

I want to install open suse 11 on c and I have xp with sp3 installed on d

so how will I do it .. means aboyut partition

My friend had incident he tried installing fedora the he loss 6 gb for ever 

hard disk was 40 gb then it showed only 34 and here to i see many warnings about partitioning


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

In Linux partitions are recognised as /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 or /dev/hd1 for C: and D : under Windows. Since you want to install in the 1st partition, it will be recognised as sda1 in Linux. You need to create another small partition(512 MB will do ) for Swap.

*DUAL-BOOT XP & Linux*


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

why another partition ?

and that 512 mb only 

what does swap means here

will opensuse 11 recognize win xp sp3 and give boot menu


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 7, 2008)

Swap is used as virtual ram(pagefile in windows)


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

Create the Swap from the 1st partition itself while installing


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

ok

in that link says swap should be 1.5-2 times of ur ram 

so  1.5 GB - 2. GB  space

*will opensuse 11 recognize win xp sp3 and give boot menu*


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 7, 2008)

For upto 512mb ram, multiply it by 2 as ideal swap size. If  RAM is 1GB,even 1GB RAM would do.

Most probably it will recognise it automatically, and if not, you can just add its entry in the grub after installation.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

my intel drivers are available for suse*linus*enterprise*desktop 10

will it work on open suse 11


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

Will XP refuse to boot if installed in the 2nd partition( D as he has?
512 MB will do clmbx and be careful about partitioning.

Go ahead and install first and then ask questions


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

before minimum info how can I install .?

*I am prepairing for worst scenerio 

xp not recognized 
I don't have drivers (If that did not work) so I am not connected to internet
I don't know how to edit boot info in grub so win xp get's recognize and boot's

then I will have to again format and install xp to know about it

so it better be now

my intel drivers are available for suse*linus*enterprise*desktop 10

will it work on open suse 11*


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 7, 2008)

Be optimistic and go forward


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

If anything goes wrong just Boot with XP CD and fixmbr anfd fixboot will restore everything back.
Beleive me its so easy and you are sweating too much


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

ok I just run setuo and I stuck at partition 

means here said I have to create swap partition but it was allready there of 1.9 gb (sda 3)

and there I have to just select  sda1 and format right 

but with which format  there are lots of


----------



## Garbage (Sep 7, 2008)

You shld choose ext3


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 7, 2008)

ext3 format for the partition. But even a smaller swap partition won't give you any trouble.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> ok I just run setuo and I stuck at partition
> 
> means here said I have to create swap partition but it was allready there of 1.9 gb (sda 3)
> 
> ...


cant you follow NucleusKore's guide


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

in sudgested partitioning  it was written in red 

shrink partition to 37 gb
shrink partition to 32 gb

what is that ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 7, 2008)

^^Better go for customised partitioning option rather than suggested one.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> in sudgested partitioning  it was written in red
> 
> shrink partition to 37 gb
> shrink partition to 32 gb
> ...


lol, read the tutorial
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132

It will clear every thing u want to know


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

ok i read guide

now there is a error

when i try to create partition it says it can't 

value can only between 19456 to 19456  when i select this it is only 7.4 mb

what is wrong ?

It does'nt except +512m for swap or +8GB for /


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 8, 2008)

^^Means only that much free space is available for the partitions. If you want to expand them more, you will have to change size of  existing partition(You may even lose data)


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 8, 2008)

40 gb partition


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 8, 2008)

^^Any other extended partition on same partition?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 9, 2008)

no

it worked when I deleted my partition and then created a three new partition selecting my hard-disk (/,swap,/home)

and **** with suse I had to waste a lott of time to ragain my xp 

will see to it after some months

*anyways thanx to all of u  for ur help*


----------



## damked (Sep 11, 2008)

saqib_khan said:


> Arey yaar, i meant to say that, "because i have Ext2IFS softy installed in my XP".
> 
> And therefore i can see ext2 partition on my XP & that is my f:
> 
> I don't know much in this open source software world.


In OpenSuse 11, default inode size is changed from 128 to 256. While formatting, make sure to change inode size to 128 from advance settings. Otherwise Ext2FS won't recognize the partitions. Happened with me. Had to reformat and reinstall after reading Release Notes. Make sure to read them before proceeding.


----------

